# What about this Plow?



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Anyone know much about this UTV Plow? http://www.rockymountainatvmc.com/p...itle=ATV+Parts&webCatId=24&prodFamilyId=15765

The price is great just don't know much about the company..


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

Everyone that reviewed it gave it 5 stars. I would say give it a shot.
sslopok


----------



## williewater99 (Sep 8, 2000)

:coolgleam I bought the Tusk plow for my quad from Rocky Mountain ATV. I've pushed dirt and snow with no problem so far. They have a good price and the free shipping saves alot, as well.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Which plow would you get? or wait on back order...the 72" or 66" on a UTV..both are on back order, the 66" is suppose to be in first. I just don't want to put a too small of a blade on my Teryx..when you Angle them is where the width will be a problem...Swamp Monster you have a 60" on yours right?


----------



## grizzlyadams73 (Jul 13, 2003)

rule of thumb is never buy a plow that will be narrower then your vehicle when it is angled


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I have a 60" Moose. A couple reasons. I got a great deal on it for one but I also didn't want a 72" for storage purposes...2 car garage so with my truck and my SxS with plow attached would be tight with a 72". A 66" would have been ideal probably but the 60 works great for my needs. I agree with Grizzy, if you tilt your plow, you'll want a 72" for sure. I have never once needed to tilt the plow, either on my atv or my SxS so it is a non issue for my needs but that may not be the case for you. My driveway is not that big, nor are my neighbors. Plus, the 60" is easy to man handle around the garage when off the machine and easy to mount to the machine. When I grow up and have my Pole Barn built with a longer drive, I may upgrade to a 72" but if I do that, I will upgrade to a quick connect system as well. 

The one you posted looks like a pretty good deal with everything that is included.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

This is mine, nothing fancy but works great for my needs. I will say that we get a ton of snow down here at times due to lake effect. 35" last weekend alone. I have never had a problem moving snow. I do want a rubber flap for the top at some point tho.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

I orderd an Eagle 72" plow from another place...it'll be here thursday..
http://kgmotorcycletires.com/american_eagle_sxs_snow_plow_kits.htm


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

You'll like it, these things plow great! However, they tend to turn like a 1980's riding lawn mower with the plow attached. I usually plow one handed....one on the steering wheel and one operating the winch joystick so I can lift/lower the plow on the move. Your arms will get a work out.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Ya, I use the Grizzly now, this one will take less time.


----------

